# Rescuing from individuals?



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

Not sure where to post this - an individual is offering their GSD asap or it will be pts. It's a 10yo male that bit an 11 mo old baby so owner says dog has to go. We're trying to find out if the baby pulled at it or not and if so, to give the dog another chance. Location is western PA. I saw it on facebook so no way to give a link but I can relay info.

Can I post this in the urgent section?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

No. It can go in the non-urgent section, with the owner's permission.


----------

